# Western Wideout Problems



## AROCO2 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi, We have a western wideout going into our 3rd plowing season with it and today it began acting up. First off it was blowing the fuses that are added with the plow installation, then it stopped blowing fuses but when we dropped the plow the power cuts out completely but we could turn the controller back on and it would work. Now it has completely stopped working, no power to it what so ever. Thinking its possibly a broken wire in a harness or a short somewhere. Anyone else have this problem or a problem similar? Any help or troubleshooting assistance would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks Ryne


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I have 3 wideouts and no problems yet.
Has to be a loose ground or a short somewhere. Check where the wires come through the bumper or grill? Definately a short


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Mine just started acting up a couple days ago with similar symptons. I notice that the power plug(grill connection) was wet inside and it seemed loose. I slightly bent the pins and sprayed alot of wd40 in it so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Mine did the same thing,
Power wire was rubbing against the firewall. That started blowing fuses.


----------



## TGMLK (Feb 13, 2012)

*Controller*

My controller on my wideout just flashes and wont turn on
any one know what this may be. 
Possibly the ppwer cords were plugged in the wrong way/


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's what was wrong with mine. My controller would just turn off and maybe it would turn back on. It turned out to be that the installer wired the ignition power, 2003 Chevy 2500 diesel, to a spot on the fuse box that the headlight dimmer switch was wired to. If I hit a bad bump or the plow tripped that dimmer switch would move alittle bit and the plow wouldn't see 12volts. I don't blame the installer at all cause over all he did a great job. I do know that if a ground is bad or the plow doesn't see 12volts you will have a problem. I hope this helps.


----------

